# Deactivated "UUID" by requesting a trip to be paid.



## Men Van Tran

Yep! That's my headline and my story.
Last night, a pax pinged me. I drove to his location, waited 5 minutes, then I called but no answered. I waited for another 2 minutes then called again. This time some lady picked up the phone and told me to wait for a second, then the guy took the phone and said he did not order Uber. I told him to cancel his order but he did not, so I had to cancel it. I, then, sent a request to FUber for the charge (for the shake of our Houstonian right, as I was well awared that there is no cancellation fee for Houston drivers). Well! This morning, I tried to online and...gotten a UUID messages from FUber. Anyway, I might have gotten an UUID message because I was attacking FUber's stink operations and promoting gojuno.com lately. This is The End of my driving story!

Cheer!


----------



## UberKim

Men Van Tran said:


> Yep! That's my headline and my story.
> Last night, a pax pinged me. I drove to his location, waited 5 minutes, then I called but no answered. I waited for another 2 minutes then called again. This time some lady picked up the phone and told me to wait for a second, then the guy took the phone and said he did not order Uber. I told him to cancel his order but he did not, so I had to cancel it. I, then, sent a request to FUber for the charge (for the shake of our Houstonian right, as I was well awared that there is no cancellation fee for Houston drivers). Well! This morning, I tried to online and...gotten a UUID messages from FUber. Anyway, I might have gotten an UUID message because I was attacking FUber's stink operations and promoting gojuno.com lately. This is The End of my driving story!
> 
> Cheer!


uuid? what's that?


----------



## hackajar

UberKim said:


> uuid? what's that?


UUID = Unique User Identification. It is a database term used to describe unique entries. It is usually in GUID format (32bit hex characters).


----------



## Men Van Tran

Ok! I Complained. They didn't say anything. Suddently, I am back online safe and sound. Keep fighting.


----------



## Ashmore

same thing happened to me right now i had a star rating of 5 and check right now and i'm at a 4.5 and i'm always friendly to people so i don't understand what happend do you guys know who i should contact to fix this issue with uber so i can get activated again?


----------



## mnorton

They should give a second chance. after my first 25 trips I was at 4.15. I brought it up after uber threatened to deactivate me. its now 4.86 after 615 rated trips.


----------

